# Forums over gezondheid en welzijn > Kanker Forum >  Gen ontdekt dat kinder- en borstkanker veroorzaakt - Skynet

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

*Gen ontdekt dat kinder- en borstkanker veroorzaakt*
*Skynet -** 23 minuten geleden*
BRUSSEL 02/01 (BELGA) = Er is een gen ontmaskerd dat - in defecte staat - een ernstige vorm van... BRUSSEL 02/01 (BELGA) = Er is een gen ontmaskerd dat - in defecte staat - een ernstige vorm van kanker bij jonge kinderen of borstkanker op latere *...*
Veroorzaker kinderkanker of borstkanker ontmaskerd Blik op Nieuws
Defect gen oorzaak kinderkanker Reformatorisch Dagblad
*alle 4 soortgelijke*

Lees verder...

----------

